# Dear Diary



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Dear Diary,
Today was a good day!  I danced around to music, wrote out some recipe cards for my granddaughters personalized Christmas present recipe boxes, played a game with the hubs, ate 3 pieces of his peanut butter fudge (THE best!!), played a few word games, watched two of my soap opera’s without falling asleep, and here it is 
3:30 pm and I’m STILL in a good mood. Excited about the expected snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for your new Diary , I love to read people's diaries, I promise not to butt in too much...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks for your new Diary , I love to read people's diaries, I promise not to butt in too much...


Oh feel free to butt in any time!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Today I FINALLY get to have my cataracts consultation...  after 4 cancellations.  Hope they can do the procedures SOON!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2021)

Hope it works out okay Kathleen. The wife and I had ours done the first of 2020. Biggest pain is all the drops. The procedure was painless.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 16, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Today I FINALLY get to have my cataracts consultation...  after 4 cancellations.  Hope they can do the procedures SOON!!!


I had cataract surgery in both eyes, the standard one.  For me it turned out excellent.  Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Hope it works out okay Kathleen. The wife and I had ours done the first of 2020. Biggest pain is all the drops. The procedure was painless.


Thank you. I can’t wait...but apparently will have to as they must be backed up. Still waiting for them to call with procedure dates


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 16, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I had cataract surgery in both eyes, the standard one.  For me it turned out excellent.  Good luck.


Thank you!  Both eyes for me too


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 17, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Thank you!  Both eyes for me too


It made a huge difference for me.  You often don't know what you are missing.  The colors are brighter.  I can see into the shadows better.  It makes things look a lot more cheerful.  When is your first appointment?

I know lots of people who have had it done.  For everyone it turned out really good, including my mom years ago.


----------

